# Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???



## mugge (25. Aug. 2009)

Habe mich nun mal von einem OASE " Fachmann " beraten lassen, der wollte mit den OASE Biotec 10 Filter verkaufen, nun meine Frage hat den Filter jemand oder kennt den Filter jemand. Ist er für einen 7000 Liter Teich mit Fischen geeignet um ihn klar zu Filtern. Wie ist er zu Warten und pflegen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???*

Biotec 10.1 mit ner 10.000er Pumpe, UVC davor bei 7000 Litern und normalem Fischbesatz.......... Kein Problem 
Die Wartung beim 10.1 ist recht Easy und schnell zu machen


----------



## ebo (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???*

Sehe ich ählich. Für die Größe reicht der Filter und er ist auch gut. Kostet allerdings auch bissl mehr als son Baumarktfilter.

Das einzige Problem ist dass jeder das Wort Normal anders definiert 


Zu pflegen geht so. Ich hatte vor Jahren den Biotec 12 mit dem manuellen Sieb oben drauf. Das Saubermachen ist mir schon auf den Sack gegangen. Ne schicke Vorabscheidung würde ich auf jeden Fall einsetzen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???*



ebo schrieb:


> Ne schicke Vorabscheidung würde ich auf jeden Fall einsetzen.



Jepp,
hast Recht. Sollte man machen


----------



## bodo61 (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???*

Ich würde bald wetten, das du dir in spätestens einem Jahr nen anderen Filter kaufst oder baust.


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???*

hallo

ich hatte den biotec 10.1 vor meinem teichumbau und danach bis die eigenbaufilter fertig waren.
im vorherigen teich  hatte ich ca 5cmb aber zuviele fische und recht viel schmutzeintrag durch bäume, büsche , staub aus landwirtschaft und alle 3-4 tage war filterreinigen angesagt. es war ätzend!
heute würde ich sagen vielleicht ,mit guter vorabscheidung, wenig fischen und geringem schmutzeintrag ....ja~~~~
allerdings kann man für das geld auch selbst einen guten, wahrscheinlich effektiveren filter bauen.
ich denke es kommt immer auf die individuellen gegebenheiten an was teich, umgebung und besatz angeht.
im handling ist die reinigung einfach, aber die häufigkeit ist ggf der *casus knacktus*

gruß ulla


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugt der Oase Biotec 10 Filter was ???*

Hi,

bei uns am Teich läuft das Teil seit Jahren wunderbar,
allerdings habe ich ein Compakt Sieve als Vorabscheidung.

Bei der Teichgröße,
mit angepassten Besatz,
wie schon geschrieben mit Vorabscheidung...

ist er von der Funktion optimal.
Ich reinige nur den Vorfilter, 2 x pro Woche.
Die Biologie (eben der Biotec) an sich wurde in dieser Saison noch nicht gereinigt.

Ergebnis...

Glasklares Wasser und ideale Werte.

Schon komisch das die Oase Teile immer so schlecht geschrieben werden... 




über das Preisleistungsverhältnis, diskutieren wir ja nicht...,
hier geht es ja nur um die Funktion.

Natürlich kostet ein Selbstbaufilter meiner Meinung nach nur ein Drittel.
Vorabscheidung ist bei biologischen Selbstbaufiltern auch ein muss, ohne geht es so oder so nicht optimal.
Jedoch wenn man wenig Platz für eine riesige Filteranlage hat,
keine Zeit oder Lust zum Basteln hat,
wandelt der kleine Kasten doch ne Menge überschüssige Nährstoffe in Nitrat um...


----------

